
Show HN: Glitch Embeds – Embed live, running full-stack code anywhere - GarethX
https://medium.com/glitch/making-learning-to-code-more-accessible-d802effd52bf
======
GarethX
It’s easy to embed a video, song or social media, but embedding a whole app
has become nearly impossible - so we made Glitch Embeds. But they're not just
any old embed, it's like embedding Glitch itself on your page: you can remix
and edit the code for the app live within the embed. It's great for blog
posts, documentation and even Stripe-like embeds within your homepage.

You can see a live example on [https://glitch.com](https://glitch.com)

